# Donor information given



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, I am currently doing my first DE cycle in Spain. I've been told my donors eye/hair colour, height and age and I know she is a student but I was wondering, before it's too late, what other non identifying things I could ask to know about her, maybe about her character also.... I know I'm thinking ahead here but I'm imagining telling my future child one day about how he/she was conceived and I think as much info as possible would be nice. Any ideas? What is the normal amount of info people are given?
Thanks in advance
Kath xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Kath
As far as I am aware it is not possible in Spain to have further information about an egg donor.  In fact you are lucky to have as much as you have...many clinics just say they will make as close a physical match as possible.  They sometimes will not even tell a recipient couple/individual what nationality the donor is.
In the UK quite a lot of information is now available about donors and they write a pen-picture about themselves that can be made available to off-spring.  Donors in the UK also have to be available to be contacted by any young people they help to bring into the world, if the young person chooses to make this contact.
So glad you are planning to tell any child you have about his/her beginnings.
Hope this is helpful.
Olivia


----------

